# υποχρεωτικά προαιρετικό



## Paradiper_Du (Jun 1, 2016)

Ποια είναι η σημασία του λεκτικού ζεύγους *υποχρεωτικά προαιρετικό*;

Μην είναι κάτι όπως λέμε *Επαναστατικό **Θεσμικό Κόμμα* (αυτό που κυβερνούσε το Μεξικό επί 71 χρόνια [1929-2000] χωρίς διακοπή);


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 1, 2016)

Να πιστέψω τότε ότι τη σημασία του λεκτικού ζεύγους προαιρετικά υποχρεωτικό (που χρησιμοποιεί και το επίμαχο κείμενο των πορισμάτων) την έχουμε ήδη κατανοήσει; :) :) :) 

Πάντως είτε πρόκειται για προαιρετικά υποχρεωτικό είτε για υποχρεωτικά προαιρετικό, η δική μου λογική σηκώνει τα χέρια ψηλά αδυνατώντας να κατανοήσει κάτι. Βεβαίως, ούτε Λακάν μελέτησα στη ζωή μου ούτε υπήρξα καστοριαδικός.

ΥΓ: Επαναστατικό Κόμμα των Θεσμών δεν το λέγαμε αυτό παλιά; (μπορεί και να το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει το θέμα στο παρελθόν).


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 1, 2016)

Λογικά, με βάση την επεξήγηση («όπως η ψήφος στις εκλογές»), σημαίνει «υποχρεωτικό αλλά χωρίς τιμωρία σε περίπτωση παράβασης».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 1, 2016)

Η διαφορά είναι ότι στις εκλογές έχεις να κάνεις με 3 εκατομμύρια μη ψηφοφόρους ενώ εδώ θα έχεις να κάνεις με 4-5 παιδάκια της τρίτης δημοτικού με ξεροκέφαλους γονείς. Χμμ...


----------

